# tank redesign



## awesome kid (Jun 10, 2005)

currently i have regular gravel in my 10g planted tank. i plan to remove the fish with their 10g's of water to a bucket, and change the gravel to flourite. any suggestions/comments? also i have a piece of driftwood that i will incorporate in the design


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

Wash that stuff well!!! And how much light do you have? It's probably not worth changing the substrate over unless you've got enough light to support a decent selection of plants.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

1 bag of flourite will provide 3+inches of depth in a 10 gallon tank. But yes, be sure to rinse well. You will never get rid of all the dust but it will settle. The gravel won't be necessary and unless it is the same color or a good contrast, I wouldn't use it.


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

Actually, according to SeaChem, it will take 1.38 bags of fluorite to have a 3 inch depth in a 20x10 tank


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Close enough! lol


----------

